# 580 EX II fail as master in ettl mode



## bruryfer (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey Folks,
Every time I put my 580EXII as master, he suddenly begins to fail. Every 4 or 5 shots, sometimes at one of these i have the correct exposure, and in others it just sends pre-flashes, but does not fire nor the principal nor the slave.
When I use the STE2, it works 100% perfect. 
When the master flash is in manual power, it also works perfect, flawless. Always do this for weddings and indoor photography, so are never at maximum power.
I believe then be a system problem ETTL.
Always use all my flashes (master and slaves) with charged batteries and the battery packs. 
On the menu, already assured that the master is to shoot (arrows symbol and light in the master flash).

What should I do?
Getting crazy with that!!!


----------

